# fonction reinitilialiser et mettre à jour



## sergio77210 (28 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous,
la fonction réinitialiser et mettre a jour ne fonctionne pas.
J'ai toujours le message suivant:
en attente du serveur de mise à jour.

L'apple TV est branché en filaire, j'ai tester en wifi, même combat.
Je suis chez Bouygues.
Et vous ?


----------



## thierryd65 (5 Octobre 2018)

sergio77210 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> la fonction réinitialiser et mettre a jour ne fonctionne pas.
> J'ai toujours le message suivant:
> en attente du serveur de mise à jour.
> ...


Bonjour Sergio, je suis chez Bouygues (Bbox ultime en VDSL) aussi et impossible de lancer la dernière mise à jour, impossible d'écouter un morceau de musique plus de 10 secondes sur mon Apple TV 4K connecté en ethernet...j'ai demandé un échange standard que j'ai obtenu, mais le problème persiste. Je crois que je vais tenter un autre fournisseur, Orange certainement...


----------



## sergio77210 (16 Octobre 2018)

thierryd65 a dit:


> Bonjour Sergio, je suis chez Bouygues (Bbox ultime en VDSL) aussi et impossible de lancer la dernière mise à jour, impossible d'écouter un morceau de musique plus de 10 secondes sur mon Apple TV 4K connecté en ethernet...j'ai demandé un échange standard que j'ai obtenu, mais le problème persiste. Je crois que je vais tenter un autre fournisseur, Orange certainement...


 Salut, j’ai brancher l’apple  TV sur iTunes pour faire la mise à jour 
A plus


----------

